# Storm of Iron



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

What was the name of the Guardsman from the bunker who survived and was saved by Imperial Fists towards the end? And was he ever in another book?


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

It's Gaurdsman Hawke, but he hasn't been in any other books at this stage but Graham McNeill has often said he would revisit the characters from Storm of Iron at some point.


----------



## homestar (Dec 1, 2007)

i assume you mean the ones that werent in 'dead sky, black sun'


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

homestar said:


> i assume you mean the ones that werent in 'dead sky, black sun'


correct :grin:


----------



## kazi (Jul 5, 2008)

*honsou*

even though he hasnt used hawke again to my knowledge. i know he has used honsou in two or three novels as the warsmith of the Iron Warriors.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I can remember the drugs that the guards were given supposedly to combat the planetary environment were really there to shorten their lives so chances are he didn't survive long afterwards.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Of course, the counter-possibility is that he did survive afterwards. Without the continued intake of the drugs, his body may have worked up an immunity as his health was improving the longer he was off of them. It would all depend on how they worked to shorten the guardsmens' lifespans. If it was one that required continual use until death, then there is a good chance he was able to go on with little ill effects. The other side is the drugs built up in his system and the improved health was simply a short-term thing before they killed him lol.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hes name was Hawke an if u look at it he gt the most kills in a Storm Of Iron


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

A fantastic book, enjoyed seeing Chaos win for a change and the plotline kept you wondering whether or not Honsou and his cronies would be able to defeat his foe in the end....as far as Hawke goes, I believe I read some where that he was not dead, due to being off the drugs - his body recovered and we may see his name in the future....it is Graham McNeill now...never know what will happen


----------



## jebbowatts (Jun 2, 2009)

his name was Hawke and he did survive because if you remember he stopped taking the pills when he ran out and started feeling better the two that were in dead sky black son were the officer and his sergeant from the citadel. Hawke will be back sometime he was an exciting character but he is undoubtedly alive. Imperial fists saved him


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

*His name was hawke*

I believe the author created honsou & hawke to nurture two chareters you can relate too and root for, and to make them succeed in the end to satis fie the reader, to I know of they only appear in storm of Iron!!


----------



## dabral (Aug 3, 2009)

*great book*

I think it was one of the best 40k books i read. But just one correction to your statement honsou did reappear in Black sun and dead sky.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

Its by far one of the most epic 40k novels to date. i remember when it was first released , its te novel that got me hooked on bl. Honsou was in black sky black sun and also in two other short stories. the last of which was in heroes of the space marines. im not gonna ruin it if u havent read it, but the next novel is gonna be amazing!


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

I hope to see more from Storm of Irons great begining....it was a great read and I anticipate a huge build off the groundwork from Storm of Iron. Story can take off in so many directions.


----------



## Boogie (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, this was actually one of my first novels that I read in the 40k universe. I had read lots of online articles and background info that got me into the whole 40k universe. In my reading of all the background info I kept seeing "Storm of Iron" come up as one of the best books in the 40k universe, and I would have to agree. The book was a great read, and I loved the fact that Chaos won out in the end.


----------

